# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  Giúp em dùng phần mềm Lenovo VeriFace recognition

## seolopmam

em đang dùng máy lenovo g450.em có cài phần mềm lenovo veriface recognition vào may nhưng sao em không dùng được.chỗ cài đặt ngồi trước wc mãi mà nó có chụp được cái hình nào đâu.ai biết dùng làm sao giúp e với.

----------


## vncamera

bạn muốn chụp ảnh bằng webcam hay gì nhỉ ?

----------


## nguyenha9889

em muốn dùng wc nhận diện khuân mặt để vào win

----------


## diemktr

mình cũng dùng phần mềm đó và làm đc mà.
chạy chương trình ( nó sẽ bắt tạo tài khoản và pass nếu mình chư có) xong ngồi im tầm 5s là đc mà.

----------


## kimdung01

em cài được nhưng luc ngồi chờn nó chụp để khi vào nhận dạng thì có được đâu.

----------


## sangdv

mặt bạn mà có thêm vài mụn trứng cá hay vết sẹo thì khỏi vào luôn, đấy chính là nhược điểm của cái nhận diện khuân mặt và vân tay đó bạn ơi.

----------

